# #10 cans



## HardenedPrepper (Dec 15, 2010)

I am in need of more #10 cans of food, freezed dried, all the stores I go to don't seem to sell them. Does anybody have any suggestions for online places.
I believe about 5 years ago tried Walton Feed for some things any better places?


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

I haven't seen any here in my area but I have seen posts on other boards that Costco, Sam's Club and Wal-Mart are selling some freeze-dried stuff at certain locations. You might "google" and see what you can find out there.

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> I haven't seen any here in my area but I have seen posts on other boards that Costco, Sam's Club and Wal-Mart are selling some freeze-dried stuff at certain locations. You might "google" and see what you can find out there.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more help.


I have only found them on-line at those places, not in store. If you have a restaurant supply store in your area they may have #10 cans of fruits, veggies in water/juice pack, but not dehydrated (at least in my area that is all they have). I have heard good things about Honeyville grains, you can google them. Hopefully someone with more knowledge then I have will be along to give you more information.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> I have only found them on-line at those places, not in store. If you have a restaurant supply store in your area they may have #10 cans of fruits, veggies in water/juice pack, but not dehydrated (at least in my area that is all they have). I have heard good things about Honeyville grains, you can google them. Hopefully someone with more knowledge then I have will be along to give you more information.


Yep. That's us here too ... just water/juice packed. Costco has a lot of freeze-dried stuff listed on their website but I haven't been to one to see if it is in the stores.

I have noticed that the Sams Clubs in our area are carrying a bigger variety of certain items in bulk but nothing bulk freeze-dried.

Seems to me that the more "mainstream" prepping becomes the more likely we will find this kind of stuff in stores. And I am amazed at how much more mainstream being prepared has become in the last few months.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Usually you can contact a local LDS. They do canning and usually have a canner too.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Emergency Essentials: December Sale Specials

Honeyville Grain: Honeyville Food Products for Wholesale Ingredients to the Food Service Industry and Beyond


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Emergency Essentials: December Sale Specials
> 
> Honeyville Grain: Honeyville Food Products for Wholesale Ingredients to the Food Service Industry and Beyond


I for one am very happy with Emergency Essentials, very helpful, honest folks. 
Have also used Nitro Pack earlier : Nitro-Pak: The World Leader in Innovative & Affordable Preparedness Gear 

Also the Honeyville Grain, but limited experience with them. :dunno:

As for the LDS, they are very good for grains and such, but for milk, TVP, veggies, etc. they are limited.


----------

